# nvidia-driver doesn't build. Anyone else have this?



## graudeejs (Nov 3, 2012)

I've got a problem. I can't compile current x11/nvidia-driver


```
$uname -a
FreeBSD graudeejs.bsdroot.lv 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sun Aug 12 11:56:50 EEST 2012
root@graudeejs.bsdroot.lv:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

The output of make

```
graudeejs# make
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-304.60
===> src (all)
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 111: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} == "no" && ${CC:T:Mclang} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 115: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 32: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 102: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 108: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.60.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```

I was wondering if I'm the only one with this problem?

I looked at /sys/conf/kmod.mk and /sys/conf/kmod.mk source, but I couldn't locate the problem.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 3, 2012)

I compiled last night just fine.

That wasn't of much help but at least now you know it's you


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 3, 2012)

Indeed test in VirtualBox succeeded.
I wonder what went wrong on my original box.


----------



## aorchid (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't see an answer to this prior report and now I am seeing it. I'm certain there is an issue with my recent update to 9.1 and building the kernels from source. I get the same error for acroreadwrapper. All other ports built ok and I just rebuilt >300 ports due to the KDE upgrade :-( 

Any pointers on how to fix this issue? Rebuild the kernel? 

Thanks, Aric


```
FreeBSD freeenv 9.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1 #3 r248088

===>  Building for nvidia-driver-310.32
===> src (all)
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 76: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 112: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 33: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 103: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 109: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-310.32.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.

===>>> make failed for x11/nvidia-driver
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------

